

AppNexus Buys Yieldex for $100M - immunetologic
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2015/03/18/appnexus-buys-yieldex-for-100-million

======
immunetologic
An ad tech company with offices in New York and Colorado made a successful
exit via an acquisition by AppNexus.

